# Over bite



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys.
Have any of your dogs got an over shot jaw/over bite? Or can give me advice.
My new pup seems to have it :/ We have paid a fortune for her and shes full pedigree,Im not wanting to breed/show with her but am just concerned about it causing any problem in later life.

Its not noticable from the front,but if you look at her from the underside her lower jaw looks very small.She does have them little wrinkles/puppy creases on her muzzle which I think make her bottom jaw look smaller.I've looked at her bottom teeth and their straight but her bottom teeth are set slightly too far behind.I've read that the bottom jaw develops slower and will have a growth spurt at 10/14 weeks.

I've seen dogs with and underbite were you can see all their bottom teeth,and I hope you wont see her teeth-I've searched for pics of overbites but their all really severe and hers doesnt look as bad.

Shes only just 8 weeks and is tiny so I'm thinking who knows,at six weeks I never noticed the problem just now at 8 weeks.So I'm hoping as she grows,the bottom jaw will catch up.

Should I be worried? I think I'm just thinking the worse-I just dont want her to be any pain or to look goofy becuase shes so pretty now,and couldnt bear it to hurt her.Like I said its not that bad and is deffo only minor-what do you think.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She will probably be just fine -- have your vet look and see and let you know if they think it will be a problem later -- but loads of chis live long happy lives without a perfect bite :0)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of the chi's you see with their tongues out are because they have overbites or because they are missing teeth. So just be aware of that. If it's mild, it shouldn't bother her at all.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, I know not many dogs will have perfect bites,infact having noticed her bite I checked bruiser and he has a very slight underbite but his teeth are so white and straight.
I'm just worried as I've read storys about teeth digging into the gums and roofs of mouth and storys about them needing surgery!And seen some pics on google and I'm thinking I hope she doesnt look that bad when shes older.

But yes fingers crossed when shes goes to the vets,shes ok.
As long as it isnt gunna cause her pain or get any worse I dont care.At the moment its minor so hopefully it will either stay minor or get better and not get worse.But looking at a pic of her at 6 weeks her muzzle is very short and matchs her bottom but now at 8 her muzzle is longer,its like her top grew quick in two weeks and the bottom forgot to grow lol so hopefully as she gets older it will even out-I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I was always told that its much better as a pup if they are undershot as the bottom jaw grows slower thus letting the top jaw catch up if it does, as if overshot allready bottom jaw rarely catches up, my 2 shih tzus are both very undershot especially the mother, but it doesnt cause them a prob at all, couldnt show them , but if you just want a pet thats fine , ive never seen many dogs with perfect teeth anyway, im sure your little one will be just fine and your vet will no doubt reassure you


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Well shes at the vet later today for injections so i'm going to ask him all about her Although it doesnt seem as bad today if thats possible to change so quick lol.I've read loads of previous posts on here about it,and alot of people have said their pups had perfect teeth at 8 weeks ,then they became over/undershot and then even out when they were finished growing.

So who knows what her jaw will look like!But looking at it,I dont think she is overshot:/her teeth dont show,or tongue and they dont look strange although one of her teeth looks a little wonky but the rest look fine.The problem with Tink is more her top lip is too wide ? And it makes the bottom look smaller than it is,but when you pull the lip tighter her mouth looks fine-I'm guessing as her muzzle grows it will pull her lip up and the skin tighter-making the mouth look better.

Best way too describe what I mean-Her mouth looks like Gails from Coronation Street! HA well i'll update you what the vet says x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi waiting on update from vet visit thanks


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

BambiHilton said:


> Best way too describe what I mean-Her mouth looks like Gails from Coronation Street! HA well i'll update you what the vet says x


Hahaha this made me laugh! Not sure if the American members will get it but I thought it was funny.

Can you post some pics? I'm sure she will grow in to her jaw and it will be ok x


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

hahaha I loved the `Gail` piece tooo


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Vet update *

Shes checked her all over and checked her mouth and the vet said she was all healthy.But then I said I thought she had an overbite so she said I'll check again!(Carnt have been bad,as she didnt notice anything till I mentioned it)

Well all her teeth are straight and perfect BUT she does have a slight over bite.She said at the moment it doesnt look bad or shouldnt need any surgery.
But if it gets worse then she may need some teeth extracting but then she said it might get better-you carnt tell yet if its going to get better or worse.

I'm very relieved that its not going to cause any problems and its only out by a few mm's.I just hope it doesnt get worse and gets better-fingers crossed.

I know it probs will never be the perfect but how many dogs are 100% perfect but aslong as she doesnt need surgery and it doesnt get worse I'm happy.

Each day I love her even more


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

So glad she is healthy. A slight overbite is nothing, loads of dogs have it.
How did she get on with her injections? x


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

She was fine,just yelped once and then she was fine,took her home and she played lol.Not like my other two who screamed and then was moody all day haha x


----------

